# "fake" cog used to hold up chain during cleaning



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

See that blue blob mounted to where the axle usually goes? Are those for sale anywhere? I don't even know what to call them.

From Technical FAQ: Long-term chain lube notes and SRAM compatibility - VeloNews.com


----------



## dawit123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Morgan Blue and some others manufacture those things. You can do something similar yourself just browse through Home Depot


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

myhui said:


> See that blue blob mounted to where the axle usually goes? Are those for sale anywhere? I don't even know what to call them.


No need to buy the exact same thing. Just create something similar that you believe will work. You probably already have the required material in your house. I have no idea what they call them but I saw them before.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I made one with a bunch of different sized nylon spacers on a bolt with a wing nut. Cost 3.00. 
Pedros has one too. 15.00. http://pedros.com/products/clean-and-lube/clean-andlube-tools-and-kits/chain-keeper/


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

tihsepa said:


> I made one with a bunch of different sized nylon spacers on a bolt with a wing nut. Cost 3.00.
> Pedros has one too. 15.00. http://pedros.com/products/clean-and-lube/clean-andlube-tools-and-kits/chain-keeper/


Great find, I like the quick release idea!


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all.

I thought of another home made idea: get a nylon pulley wheel that doesn't have bearings in the center (thus cheaper), then enlarge the center hole so it'll just fit over the piece that came with my frame that spans the rear dropouts. Then you'll get support from both dropouts instead of just one, and you can adjust its position left or right to properly align the chain.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

How about just reinserting your rear skewer?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

tihsepa said:


> ... Pedros has one too. 15.00. https://pedros.com/products/clean-and-lube/clean-andlube-tools-and-kits/chain-keeper/


That's what I use, too. Nothing more needed.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

myhui said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I thought of another home made idea: get a nylon pulley wheel that doesn't have bearings in the center (thus cheaper), then enlarge the center hole so it'll just fit over the piece that came with my frame that spans the rear dropouts. Then you'll get support from both dropouts instead of just one, and you can adjust its position left or right to properly align the chain.


That doesn't usually work...


ngl said:


> How about just reinserting your rear skewer?


For the same reason that this doesn't work. There isn't anything taking the place of the axle on the inside of the dropouts. The frame will flex and the chain will pull both of these things loose. 
You can spend more time and money and make one out of an old axle and some locknuts, then use the skewer to hold it in place. You can either put a pulley on it or not...I've made both types. But really, walking into HD w/ less than $5.00 and walking out w/ all the parts to make one if generally easier and cheaper.

And for our google challenged friend @myhui, all you have to do is type 'morgan blue chain' into google and a number of places to order it from will magically appear.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

myhui said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I thought of another home made idea: get a nylon pulley wheel that doesn't have bearings in the center (thus cheaper), then enlarge the center hole so it'll just fit over the piece that came with my frame that spans the rear dropouts. Then you'll get support from both dropouts instead of just one, and you can adjust its position left or right to properly align the chain.


There is no need for a gear or anything that spins. The chain will ride across nylon just fine. No need for better support. The dropouts are prety strong and will easily suport the weight of a chain. Chain alignment is a non issue.
The one I made even uses a nylon nut and bolt. It does just fine.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Zinn maintenance manual shows a dowel, like a cut off broom handle, through the chain and resting on the upper stays.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Sun Rider said:


> Zinn maintenance manual shows a dowel, like a cut off broom handle, through the chain and resting on the upper stays.


That doesn't work worth a damn. Trust me.


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's one I put together. Works great. All the parts were readily available at my local hardware store.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> And for our google challenged friend @myhui, all you have to do is type 'morgan blue chain' into google and a number of places to order it from will magically appear.


I already looked.

Morgan Blue does not sell that blue blob by itself.

After looking some more, I see that blue blob among the items in their maintenance kit:










Now that I know what it's called, I searched for "chain keeper" on eBay and I can see a lot of choices.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

myhui said:


> I already looked.
> 
> Morgan Blue *does not sell that blue blob by itself.*
> 
> ...


What's this then? wiggle.com | Morgan Blue Chain Keeper | Workshop Tools

This is one of the home-made ones I've cobbled together...


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

That is sold by another outfit, not on Morgan Blue's own website.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Why must you order it directly from them?


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

RaptorTC said:


> Why must you order it directly from them?


I'm not going to answer your question, but I will offer my opinion.

It didn't occur to me that another outfit would sell that product under Morgan Blue's name while Morgan Blue does not list that on their own web site.

This discussion is even a bigger time waster than the patchnride discussion.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

ercflyer said:


> Here's one I put together. Works great. All the parts were readily available at my local hardware store.


That looks really nice. That's the one I'll build for myself.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

Ercflyer, your "fake" cog is the best solution I have seen. I have the Pedro's product and it works but yours looks easy to make and easy to use.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

myhui said:


> I'm not going to answer your question, but I will offer my opinion.
> 
> It didn't occur to me that another outfit would sell that product under Morgan Blue's name while Morgan Blue does not list that on their own web site.
> 
> This discussion is even a bigger time waster than the patchnride discussion.


Are you serious? You don't think it's possible that someone as huge as Wiggle can buy the chain rest directly from Morgan Blue and offer it for sale as a single piece? If seems funny to me that you also think that thing would be popular enough to be 'copied' by someone like Wiggle, and that they would risk copyright issues by selling it.


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

I tried ordering that piece after seeing it in the video. Lots of places cataloged it, but none had it in stock. I tried several.


----------



## williamf777 (Jun 4, 2004)

Just put a long screwdriver across the seat stays with the chain around it. The chain tension will hold it up.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I just ordered the unit from Pedros for $13.79 shipped to my door. It was easier than driving 15 miles to Lowes and looking through those drawers for 30 mins locating parts although that is exactly what I going to do this weekend if I had not found the unit from Pedro for so cheap.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> I made one with a bunch of different sized nylon spacers on a bolt with a wing nut. Cost 3.00.
> Pedros has one too. 15.00. http://pedros.com/products/clean-and-lube/clean-andlube-tools-and-kits/chain-keeper/


I have the old style pedros that has a skewer and spans the dropouts. It broke after about a dozen uses. The chain holder piece cracked in half. Not very impressed though the concept seems sound.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Expensive solution...but purty

Butter Chain Keeper


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a Morgan Blue that I got from wiggle a couple years ago and it works great and is definitely real.  But it isn't really any time of voodoo magic that makes it any better than the other things on the market. Hell that DIY one looks better and probably works just as good if not better than the Morgan one. Tons of options out there people!


----------



## powbob (Jun 10, 2008)

I got the blue Morgan one from Wiggle.com


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

ercflyer said:


> Here's one I put together. Works great. All the parts were readily available at my local hardware store.
> 
> View attachment 291844
> View attachment 291841
> ...


Great effort.

I brought a set of cheap quick release skewers, was left with the seat clamp and made an adaptor from that.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

tihsepa said:


> I made one with a bunch of different sized nylon spacers on a bolt with a wing nut. Cost 3.00.
> Pedros has one too. 15.00. http://pedros.com/products/clean-and-lube/clean-andlube-tools-and-kits/chain-keeper/


Great info thanks


----------

